# Ceasercreek Crappie/Saugeye



## BigJerm (Aug 4, 2018)

Anybody having any luck at ceasers yet? Was thinking about going there instead of paintcreek in the morning. Save a little time and gas. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

I haven’t been but I’m sure they’re eating! If you have a decent locator they shouldn’t be hard to find!


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Crappie fished at cc for 2 hours Monday, caught 6-8, only 1 was a keeper. 9-12 foot deep.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Struck out Sunday battling the wind in a canoe, but i think people have done well since then. Saw some white pelicans which was cool, almost made up for it. They are a western bird, unusual in Ohio.


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

BigJerm said:


> Anybody having any luck at ceasers yet? Was thinking about going there instead of paintcreek in the morning. Save a little time and gas.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


3 Saugeyes, 3crappie all keepers! All before 10 am. Just shut off! Wind died also?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Fished yesterday from 10am – 6pm. Didn’t plan to stay that long, but kept running into large stable schools in about 20 FOW. It was a mixed bag of crappie from dinks to 12”, a few white bass, and some surprisingly nice gills. I was vertical jigging from the kayak using a 5mm gold tungsten ice jig with glow micro little atom, and sometimes tipped with a waxie. Poor quality pic, but gives you a good idea of the school size (a couple were even denser), and how they were holding:


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

Rooster said:


> Fished yesterday from 10am – 6pm. Didn’t plan to stay that long, but kept running into large stable schools in about 20 FOW. It was a mixed bag of crappie from dinks to 12”, a few white bass, and some surprisingly nice gills. I was vertical jigging from the kayak using a 5mm gold tungsten ice jig with glow micro little atom, and sometimes tipped with a waxie. Poor quality pic, but gives you a good idea of the school size (a couple were even denser), and how they were holding:


Are you using the LiveScope LVS12 or the LVS32 with the black box? I've been reviewing both for use in a kayak, but with the $ have not pulled the trigger. I'd have to get a new fishfinder unit too, in addition to the transducer. Currently using Raymarine. Thanks!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I’m running Panoptix (PS22), not livescope….yet


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Fished CC from 10am – 5:00pm on Sunday. Big schools again in 15 – 20 FOW. Maybe a little shallower, and they ran a little smaller for me today. Bite was really good until the sun came out and the wind died down (difficult to stay on them in the wind). All fish came on a 5mm pink tungsten jig with a glow micro nuggie little atom. When the sun came out they got lock jaw, and I had to start tipping with waxies to entice them. A lot of gills & white bass mixed in, but no saugeye for me.


----------

